# buffed-Community-Teamspeak-Server



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

In Zusammenarbeit mit 4players haben wir einen Teamspeak-Server für unsere treuen buffed-Besucher eingerichtet, und das für lau. Er zurzeit 50 freie Slots. Den Server-Status (unterhalb dieser News) seht Ihr jederzeit auf unserer *Teamspeak-Übersichtsseite*. Die Adresse unseres Teamspeak-Servers, mit der Ihr Euren Client verbinden müsst, lautet buffed.teamspeak.de (Standard Port). Man hört sich! 

Bitte beachtet, dass auch auf unserem Teamspeak-Server unsere [regeln] zum Verhalten und die [netiquette] gilt.

Weitere Informationen findet ihr im Artikel und auf der *Teamspeak-Übersichtsseite*

Viel Spaß


----------

